# Partição do Wikipédia



## Pedrovski

Li em alguns artigos que há uns tempos atrás houve uma iniciativa de fragmentar o wikipédia português em dois novos, um português europeu e outro português brasileiro. Numa subsequente votação, essa ideia foi chumbada e prevaleceu o status quo.

Mas não consegui recolher mais informação sobre esse assunto e o contexto que o rodeou.
Alguém aqui sabe mais alguma coisa sobre isto?

Pedrovski


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Pedrovski, estou a ouvir isso pela 1ª vez.

Seria português e açoriano?


----------



## Macunaíma

Infelizmente eu não sei nada a respeito, mas, se isso aconteceu, não é de se espantar que tenham decidido descartar a hipótese: não faria o MENOR sentido um absurdo desses. 

As diferenças linguísticas que "separam" portugueses e brasileiros são meramente de vocabulário, às vezes, e de grafia de uma ou outra palavra, nada estrutural, nada que atrapalhe o perfeito entendimento entre as partes, nada que justifique uma coisa dessas. Eu, por exemplo, estou lendo _A Relíquia_, do Eça, como se fosse qualquer livro brasileiro; é a minha língua a que está escrita alí. 

Como há algumas diferenças, como a gente sabe que há, e quem escreve tem que seguir um padrão, é só escolher um ou outro. Ninguém vai sair perdendo com isso. Eu inclusive acho que seria interessante se nós brasileiros tivéssemos mais acesso à forma do português de Portugal, seria enriquecedor. Sites estrangeiros como a BBC, por exemplo, publicam o seu conteúdo principalmente em português na variante brasileira (no caso, a BBC Brasil ), por ser a falada pelo maior número de pessoas, e o contato de brasileiros com o português como é falado em Portugal fica assim limitado.

Enfim, essa história de separação é uma tolice. E, se existe uma tendência agora, é a contrária: a da unificação, graças à modernidade dos meios de comunicação, à internet, à TV via satélite...Hoje nós não precisamos mais cruzar o Atlântico para estarmos em contato. Exemplo disso é este fórum, onde, cada um com seu estilo, todos falamos a mesma língua e nos entendemos muito bem.


----------



## Pedrovski

Para os interessados,


"In 2005 a proposal to fork Portuguese Wikipedia and create a Brazilian Portuguese (_pt-br_) version was voted down by the Wikimedia community [1]."

É so fazer uma pesquisa no wikipedia pelo "portuguese wikipedia".
Até punha o url directamente, mas tenho restrições de postagem como junior member.

link aqui.


----------



## Outsider

Não sabia acerca dessa votação para subdividir a Wikipedia portuguesa, mas uma coisa que já vi são as normas da Wikipedia a respeito do inglês americano vs. inglês britânico.
Como sabem, há algumas diferenças ortográficas entre os dois (não tantas como entre o português europeu e o brasileiro). Pois bem, as normas da Wikipedia são mais ou menos estas:

1) Ambas as grafias são aceites na Wikipedia.
2) Em princípio, prefere-se que um artigo mantenha a grafia da sua versão original: se começou com grafia americana, deve mantê-la, e se começou com grafia britânica deve mantê-la.
3) Exceptuam-se artigos acerca de temas específicos do Reino Unido (que devem usar a grafia britânica) e artigos acerca de temas específicos dos Estados Unidos (que devem usar a grafia americana).

Pareceram-me regras sensatas.


----------



## jazyk

> Como sabem, há algumas diferenças ortográficas entre os dois (não tantas como entre o português europeu e o brasileiro).


Acho que são tantas quanto as que existem entre nós.


----------



## Outsider

Bem, eu nunca parei para contá-las, mas tenho a impressão oposta.


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> Como sabem, há algumas diferenças ortográficas entre os dois (não tantas como entre o português europeu e o brasileiro


 
Acho que são até maiores, muito maiores. As que vêm à minha cabeça agora são _hiccup_/ _hiccough_ e _jail_/ _gaol_, mas poderíamos citar várias outras que parecem ser palavras diferentes.

Diferenças de grafia em inglês como _haemorrhage_/_hemorrhage_ existem  dentro da mesma variante, dependendo da preferênca por ressaltar ou não a etimologia da palavra.


----------



## FranParis

Aqui, estou de acordo com Jazyk...


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Acho que são até maiores, muito maiores. As que vêm à minha cabeça agora são _hiccup_/ _hiccough_ e _jail_/ _gaol_, mas poderíamos citar várias outras que parecem ser palavras diferentes.


Mas exemplos assim tão divergentes são raríssimos. As diferenças mais comuns são _-our_ contra _-or_, _-ise_ contra _-ize_ (e compostos da mesma família) e _-ll-_ contra _-l-_...
Ainda por cima, as grafias do tipo de _-ize_ também se aceitam no Reino Unido.


----------



## Macunaíma

Só essas que você citou já fariam as diferenças serem maiores do que as nossas.


----------



## Outsider

Vejo que estou _outnumbered_.


----------



## Lusitania

Nope, tou com o out. Eu trabalho numa organização internacional em que se tem escrever tudo em inglês do U.S e aprendi na escola o inglês UK e digo-vos que estou cada vez mais confusa porque quando escrevo em inglês Uk com o corrector do US fico passada com a quantidade de coisas que há que alterar. Sem corrector, nunca sei se escrevo correctamente as coisas pois tudo se confunde na minha cabeça. E o inglês UK é como uma língua materna para mim pois comecei a aprender desde os 4 anos de idade. Agora escrevo de forma insegura e com alguns erros que não dava anteriormente.

Ora, quando escrevo com o corrector ortográfico do pt br não me ocorre nem metade dos erros.

Essa coisa da wikipedia seria então como ter um yahoo.pt que não faz sentido nenhum.


----------



## Pedrovski

Bem, sendo eu bilingue em inglês e português posso dar a minha opinião.
Estou inclinado a concordar com o Outsider, os ingleses são bastante pragmáticos e têm tido tendência a adoptar os termos americanos, ou seja limitarem-se a aumentar o seu número de sinónimos.  
Por exemplo, muitos ingleses jovens já nem usam o "whom", usam o "who" para tudo como os americanos. Outro é "lorry" e "truck" conviverem com harmonia.
De qualquer forma, é preciso relembrar que as circustâncias são diferentes. O intercâmbio cultural entre os EUA e o Reino Unido é muito mais intenso e o efeito do cinema americano também não pode ser subestimado.

Just my 50 cents,

Pedrovski


----------



## Outsider

Pedrovski said:


> Por exemplo, muitos ingleses jovens já nem usam o "whom", usam o "who" para tudo como os americanos.


No entanto, parece-me que a questão de usar "who" ou "whom" não é propriamente uma diferença Estados Unidos / Reino Unido.


----------



## FranParis

De facto não, *whom* começa a estar um pouco antiquado..


----------



## Macunaíma

Lusitania said:


> Nope, tou com o out.


 
Na verdade, se entendi bem, acho que o que o Outsider disse é que as diferenças que há entre as formas brasileira e portuguesa são MAIORES dos que as que há entre o inglês britânco e americano. Eu conheço as duas línguas e acho que as diferenças entre ingleses e americanos são muito maiores, mesmo que haja um intercâmbio maior entre as duas.


----------



## Lusitania

Macunaíma, obrigada pela correcção. Pensei que teria sido o contrário, então discordo do Outsider  Não penso que tenhamos tantas diferenças no português como no inglês.

Beijinhos


----------



## jazyk

> Por exemplo, muitos ingleses jovens já nem usam o "whom", usam o "who" para tudo como os americanos.


 


> No entanto, parece-me que a questão de usar "who" ou "whom" não é propriamente uma diferença Estados Unidos / Reino Unido.


Falou e disse!   É que as diferenças de caso se tornam cada vez mais sutis em _todas _as línguas naturais. Sobejam exemplos disso. A confusão, entre algumas (várias, talvez?) pessoas no Brasil entre_ o/a_ e _lhe_; a confusão, principalmente na Espanha, entre _lo_ e _le em_ relação a objetos diretos animados, sobretudo; a utilização de _lui_ e _lei_ no italiano na função de sujeito no lugar de _egli_ e _ella _e o uso de _gli_ objeto indireto também para o feminino; a tendência em alemão de manter os indefinidos _niemand_ e _jemand_ indeclinados não obstante estarem no acusativo, dativo ou genitivo, e por aí vai.


----------



## Jaune-Vert

O caso do "British English" e do "American English" ainda dá muito pano para manga - algumas emissoras de TV norte-americanas chegam ao ponto de colocar legendas em séries e filmes britânicos, alegando que o público não entende a pronúncia... 

Enfim! Para voltar ao assunto original, creio que luso-parlantes dos dois lados da linha do Equador podem se entender muito bem em uma só Wikipédia!


----------



## Macunaíma

Jaune-Vert said:


> O caso do "British English" e do "American English" ainda dá muito pano para manga - algumas emissoras de TV norte-americanas chegam ao ponto de colocar legendas em séries e filmes britânicos, alegando que o público não entende a pronúncia...


 
Eu me lembro do meu ex-professor Francis me ensinando ( de brincadeira, claro) a falar com o sotaque _Posh_ da elite do sul da Inglaterra. Meu Deus! Era muito engraçado. Aquilo é impossível. Ele dizia pra eu treinar com um ovo cozido quente dentro da boca (rsrsrs). Não dá pra distiguir direito as palavras, _house_ parece _hice_, _but_ parece _bat._ Além de ser feio, soa antiquado e esnobe. 

Enfim, este comentário não tem nada a ver com o tema do thread, eu sei. Tomem-no como um _interresting aside_, por favor...

Abraços


----------



## helsinki

In grammatical terms I also see a big difference between both the ‘Portugueses’ and the ‘Englishes’. 

For the Portuguese, the present continuous differs:
Estou a comer
Estou comendo

For the English, it’s the present perfect and the past simple. Where British English always uses the perfect with expressions with ‘yet’, in the US the past is acceptable:
Have you eaten yet? à Yes, I’ve (already) eaten.
Did you eat yet / already? à Yes, I ate already

And what about the tu / você thing? 
And the past participles get/got/got or gotten?

I reckon they’re about the same, (for differences, that is) … 

It’s when I work on a computer with US English spell check on that I really notice the difference, and I keep getting it wrong!

Hel


----------



## Lusitania

Hel,


That's also my problem with the spell check, I get pretty confused about it.

Still the remark you made:



> For the Portuguese, the present continuous differs:
> Estou a comer
> Estou comendo


 
In the south of portugal we also use the gerundio as in the Pt/Br. You can say it both ways and it's never wrong. My grandmother is from the Algarve and she always speaks in the gerundio "Estou comendo/fazendo/descansando" etc.

L.


----------



## helsinki

wow -I didn't know that. Interesting and thank you. H


----------



## Denis555

Cada um pro seu lado. Isso resolveria muitos problemas. Pararíamos de ter que ver na Wikipédia, por exemplo, a palavra Amsterdã(onde moro), escrita como Amsterdão. Eu acho que junto com outros 180 milhões de falantes[quinta maior população no mundo] tenho direito de ter uma Wikipédia que reflita como eu falo e escrevo. Isso serve para várias cidades e países. Procure por "Moscou" e você escontrará "Moscovo", procure por Vietnã e encontrará "Vietname", por "Irã" e encontrará "Irão", etc. Chega!

Se tem Wikipédia escrita para/por pessoas de línguas minoritárias como o "asturiano", por que eu não posso ver a Wikipédia no meu próprio idioma *BRASILEIRO*? Ou senão, adotemos as palavras portuguesas, pois as brasileiras não são mais válidas!


----------



## mgl

Denis555 said:


> Cada um pro seu lado. Isso resolveria muitos problemas. Pararíamos de ter que ver na Wikipédia, por exemplo, a palavra Amsterdã(onde moro), escrita como Amsterdão. Eu acho que junto com outros 180 milhões de falantes[quinta maior população no mundo] tenho direito de ter uma Wikipédia que reflita como eu falo e escrevo. Isso serve para várias cidades e países. Procure por "Moscou" e você escontrará "Moscovo", procure por Vietnã e encontrará "Vietname", por "Irã" e encontrará "Irão", etc. *Chega*!



grito do Ipiranga #2


----------



## jazyk

Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Lusitania

Denis555 said:


> Cada um pro seu lado. Isso resolveria muitos problemas. Pararíamos de ter que ver na Wikipédia, por exemplo, a palavra Amsterdã(onde moro), escrita como Amsterdão. Eu acho que junto com outros 180 milhões de falantes[quinta maior população no mundo] tenho direito de ter uma Wikipédia que reflita como eu falo e escrevo. Isso serve para várias cidades e países. Procure por "Moscou" e você escontrará "Moscovo", procure por Vietnã e encontrará "Vietname", por "Irã" e encontrará "Irão", etc.


 

É verdade Dennis, eu penso que deveríamos aproximar os termos. Tenho o mesmo problema quando quero fazer pesquisas. Já nem penso muito nisso, primeiro busco em português daqui e depois em brasileiro. 
Por outro lado, as diferenças também não são assim tão significativas. Penso que propôr ao moderador do WR para ter dois fóruns um de português e outro brasileiro seria motivo de chacota geral.

Percebo a sua ideia anti-Portugal, mas sinto-me um pouco injustiçada porque muitas pessoas como eu que nasceram e vivem em Portugal não têm culpa do que se passou há séculos.

Um abraço 

L.


----------



## olivinha

Denis555 said:


> Cada um pro seu lado. Isso resolveria muitos problemas.


 
Resolver que problemas, Denis?
O


----------



## jazyk

É, ótima pergunta. Que problemas?


----------



## Denis555

Ei, é melhor deixar claro, não tenho nenhuma posição anti-Portugal. Só defendo a língua que _eu_ falo. 

Os problemas existem, é só alguém parar pra ver. 
Se eu vivo no interior do Acre (BR), e não tenho nenhum contato com esse outro "português", claro que posso viver feliz, sem nem me perguntar sobre a sua existência. Quem não vive no seu dia-a-dia o confronto das 2 línguas, não entende.

Por exemplo, se alguém procura um tradutor de português para um site que será usado no Brasil e em Portugal. Eu como falante de português posso fazê-lo? NÃO! Será que alguém pode fazê-lo?! 
Essa pessoa terá que fazer 2 versões, ou seja encontrar 2 tradutores.

A maioria dos sites e software tem uma versão pra cada língua, o que não acontece com inglês, francês ou espanhol. Observem que estou falando na língua e não no país. Porque quando envolve não apenas a língua mas informação relacionada com as leis do país ou garantia do produto no país, por exemplo, aí sim tem versões diferentes para cada país com a mesma língua.

Voltando à Wikipédia, não é só os brasileiros que sofrem, também os portugueses. Se você está na Wikipédia em inglês vendo informação sobre 
"TRAIN" e tem os links ao lado você encontrará na Wikipédia em português a palavra "TREM". Ou se você depois consulta "NIGHTGOWN", encontrará no link na Wikipédia em português "CAMISOLA". E as formas que se usam em Portugal não são válidas, não? 
Na Wikipédia em português, se você procura por "SUCO", você encontra com o significado do Brasil. Se você procura por "SUMO" (equivalente em Portugal) você é automaticamente direcionado para "SUMÔ" (luta japonesa). Ou seja, é como se a palavra usada em Portugal não existisse.

Quem começa a pesquisar e se confrontar com isso, vê os problemas. Mas talvez, é melhor fecharmos os olhos e fingirmos que os problemas não existem...


----------



## jazyk

> A maioria dos sites e software tem uma versão pra cada língua, o que não acontece com inglês, francês ou espanhol.


Engana-se, mas já estou cansado deste assunto.


----------



## olivinha

Não deixe que a Wikipédia o desanime, Denis. Quando fizer suas pesquises, busque outras fontes, outras opiniões, e não uma só. Há outros sítios (ou _sites_, como vc diz) onde encontrará que seu suco brasileiro, o sumo português, além do sumô.



Denis555 said:


> Voltando à Wikipédia, não *é *só os brasileiros que sofrem, também os portugueses.


 
Agora, não generalize. A Wikipédia jamais me faz/faria sofrer. 
O


----------



## Lusitania

Denis555 said:


> Ei, é melhor deixar claro, não tenho nenhuma posição anti-Portugal. Só defendo a língua que _eu_ falo.


 

É a mesma que a minha, falamos a mesma língua em países diferentes. É fabuloso. Frequento agora um curso de diplomacia para as gentes da CPLP e nunca, jamais, tivemos qualquer problema de entendimento. Seja ao nível da língua ou interpessoal. O que é mesmo fabuloso é poder olhar para a História sem rancores, com o devido distanciamento e sem nos tornarmos gerações amnésicas. 
Eu estaria mais interessada em discutir identidades e em compor uma História comum para evitar gerações amnésicas. É óbvio que aprendemos a História e os factos de formas diferentes em cada país.



> Os problemas existem, é só alguém parar pra ver.


 
Sim, concordo, mas não estão na língua. Falamos a mesma língua, mas não a mesma linguagem e como muita gente de ambos países têm pouca vontade (ou capacidade) de se relacionarem de uma forma intercultural, temos problemas. Concordo.




> Se eu vivo no interior do Acre (BR), e não tenho nenhum contato com esse outro "português", claro que posso viver feliz, sem nem me perguntar sobre a sua existência. Quem não vive no seu dia-a-dia o confronto das 2 línguas, não entende.


 
Eu não vivo no Acre e nunca lá estive e relacionar-me com brasileiros (que conheço imensos por aqui e no Brasil) nunca foi um problema.




> Por exemplo, se alguém procura um tradutor de português para um site que será usado no Brasil e em Portugal. Eu como falante de português posso fazê-lo? NÃO! Será que alguém pode fazê-lo?!
> Essa pessoa terá que fazer 2 versões, ou seja encontrar 2 tradutores.


 
Já traduzi documentos para o Brasil e já me traduziram documentos em brasileiro e nunca tive problemas em entender.
Aliás, muitos brasileiros são contratados por empresas portuguesas para dar aulas de português e o meu irmão que trabalha numa multinacional de informática diz que trabalham por lá imensos brasileiros. A empresa trabalha sobretudo na Europa e ninguém se preocupa com isso.




> A maioria dos sites e software tem uma versão pra cada língua, o que não acontece com inglês, francês ou espanhol. Observem que estou falando na língua e não no país. Porque quando envolve não apenas a língua mas informação relacionada com as leis do país ou garantia do produto no país, por exemplo, aí sim tem versões diferentes para cada país com a mesma língua.


 
Tenho yahoo.com.br não existe yahoo.pt e não é um drama para nenhum português. Nunca encontrei software com mais que uma variante de português a não ser no corrector ortográfico do word. Por vezes, apercebo-me que é em br outras pt daqui, mas a maior parte das vezes pouco me importa. Ler português é ler português. O que é necessário é entender.



> Voltando à Wikipédia, não é só os brasileiros que sofrem, também os portugueses. Se você está na Wikipédia em inglês vendo informação sobre
> "TRAIN" e tem os links ao lado você encontrará na Wikipédia em português a palavra "TREM". Ou se você depois consulta "NIGHTGOWN", encontrará no link na Wikipédia em português "CAMISOLA". E as formas que se usam em Portugal não são válidas, não?
> Na Wikipédia em português, se você procura por "SUCO", você encontra com o significado do Brasil. Se você procura por "SUMO" (equivalente em Portugal) você é automaticamente direcionado para "SUMÔ" (luta japonesa). Ou seja, é como se a palavra usada em Portugal não existisse.


 
Não procurei comboios, camisolas ou sumos na wikipedia por isso não me dei conta do drama. Geralmente, procuro outras coisas, nunca me tinha dado conta. Mas quando faço buscas no google, aparecem sempre todos os conteúdos existentes em Português, seja de onde for.



> Quem começa a pesquisar e se confrontar com isso, vê os problemas. Mas talvez, é melhor fecharmos os olhos e fingirmos que os problemas não existem...


 
Penso que não, as questões devem ser debatidas, com honestidade, abertura, humildade e procurar soluções. Bom... quando as queremos solucionar, caso contrário mais vale ignorar. Nesse aspecto, concordo.

Um abraço


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Lusitania.
Se me permite abrir um parêntese nesta discussão, que significa _imenso_ em “diz que trabalham por lá imensos brasileiros”? Nunca tinha ouvido “imenso” utilizado desta forma.
O


----------



## Denis555

Imensos = Muitos?
------------------
Na própria Wikipédia tem discurssões nesse sentido. Olhem só o que disse um português lá:

_"Já todos sabemos os prós e contras de haver apenas uma forma de português na wikipedia, onde uns escrevem usando português europeu e outros usando português brasileiro. Mas pessoalmente estou farto. Como falante de português europeu, acho que tenho o direito de encontrar artigos na minha língua tal como a reconheço, e não artigos sobre "Iugoslávia", "poloneses" e "israelenses". Utimamente só uso a wikipedia em inglês porque se opto pela versão portuguesa já sei que vou encontrar um dialecto que não é o meu e não tenho qualquer prazer na leitura. Certo que se pode argumentar que há apenas pequenas variações entre as formas escritas de português europeu e brasileiro, e que qualquer falante de português consegue compreender tudo. Eu também compreendo espanhol, galego, etc e também consigo ler artigos nessas línguas, mas elas continuam a não ser a minha língua. Tal como o brasileiro também não é. Por isso acho que já está na altura de criar duas variantes da Wikipédia em português. Ninguém fica a perder."_


----------



## Fameneghra

Denis555 said:


> Imensos = Muitos?
> ------------------
> Na própria Wikipédia tem discurssões nesse sentido. Olhem só o que disse um português lá:
> 
> _"Já todos sabemos os prós e contras de haver apenas uma forma de português na wikipedia, onde uns escrevem usando português europeu e outros usando português brasileiro. Mas pessoalmente estou farto. Como falante de português europeu, acho que tenho o direito de encontrar artigos na minha língua tal como a reconheço, e não artigos sobre "Iugoslávia", "poloneses" e "israelenses". Utimamente só uso a wikipedia em inglês porque se opto pela versão portuguesa já sei que vou encontrar um dialecto que não é o meu e não tenho qualquer prazer na leitura. Certo que se pode argumentar que há apenas pequenas variações entre as formas escritas de português europeu e brasileiro, e que qualquer falante de português consegue compreender tudo. Eu também compreendo espanhol, galego, etc e também consigo ler artigos nessas línguas, mas elas continuam a não ser a minha língua. Tal como o brasileiro também não é. Por isso acho que já está na altura de criar duas variantes da Wikipédia em português. Ninguém fica a perder."_



Já comete dous erros porque brasileiro e galego são a sua língua, só que um bocadinho diferentes ao como se fala na sua aldeia, e ainda bem! Como vai dar isto afinal? Porque duas variantes e não três ou quatro ou mais? Não terão o mesmo direito à "sua língua" os falantes de açoriano, madeirense, minhoto, beirão, lisboetês (este último dialecto quase incompreensível para milhões de portugueses, brasileiros e galegos)? Todos ficamos a perder.


----------



## Fameneghra

Denis555 said:


> A maioria dos sites e software tem uma versão pra cada língua, o que não acontece com inglês, francês ou espanhol. Observem que estou falando na língua e não no país. Porque quando envolve não apenas a língua mas informação relacionada com as leis do país ou garantia do produto no país, por exemplo, aí sim tem versões diferentes para cada país com a mesma língua.



Sim, é certo, mas qual é a solução? O francês Quebecóis tem muitas mais diferenças com o francês europeu que o brasileiro, o alemão da Suíça (e da Áustria, e da Baviera e ainda de outros Estados alemães) pode ser quase incompreensível a falantes de outras variedades de alemão, na Itália dentro da mesma República há inúmeras diferenças entre regiões... se todas essas línguas conseguem manter a sua unidade é porque as suas autoridades culturais e políticas sabem da utilidade da "unidade na diversidade". A ingénua desplanificação linguística da língua portuguesa é um problema que devemos levar a sério, e não uma traça cultural da que nos orgulharmos. Ao contrário, somos a excepção e não a norma. Os países de língua espanhola e inglesa e francesa e alemã... etc jamais permitiriam cousas parecidas.

Acho.


----------



## olivinha

Já é a segunda vez que leio neste fórum que o galego e o português são a mesma língua. Conheço a Galícia, tenho amigos e parentes galegos e confesso que sempre comparti com eles a idéia de que o galego e o português eram idiomas irmãos, mas diferentes. E não por razões separatistas ou isolicionistas, mas sim porque sempre me pareceram idiomas distintos.
Se são realmente a mesma língua, eu ignorava e retiraria o que disse em um outro thread. 
Perdoem a ignorância.
O


----------



## Fameneghra

olivinha said:


> Já é a segunda vez que leio neste fórum que o galego e o português são a mesma língua. Conheço a Galícia, tenho amigos e parentes galegos e confesso que sempre comparti com eles a idéia de que o galego e o português eram idiomas irmãos, mas diferentes. E não por razões separatistas ou isolicionistas, mas sim porque sempre me pareceram idiomas distintos.
> Se são realmente a mesma língua, eu ignorava e retiraria o que disse em um outro .
> Perdoem a ignorância.
> O



 é uma questão controversa ainda dentro da própria Galiza. O galeguismo sempre assumiu a unidade linguística galego-portuguesa mas, por dadas razões, assumiu diferentes perspectivas sobre o(s) padrão/ões que deveria assumir o galego na sua normalização. Os conflitos linguísticos nacionais sempre são complicados. Tema para outros fios...


----------



## Denis555

Como sabemos a Wikipédia oferece versões em várias línguas minoritárias (dialetos para alguns) faladas na: 
Alemenha, ex. *(alemânico)* http://als.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houptsyte , (*Plattdeutsch) *http://nds.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:H%C3%B6%C3%B6ftsiet , etc 

Itália ex. (*Piemontês)* http://pms.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrada , (*Napolitano) *http://nap.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paggena_prencepale, 
*(Friulano)* http://fur.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pagjine_princip%C3%A2l , *(Vêneto)* http://vec.wikipedia.org/wiki/P%C3%A0xena_prinzsipa%C5%82e etc

Espanha ex. (*aragonês*) http://an.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portalada , *(galego)* http://gl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portada , etc

França ex. *(Occitano)* http://oc.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acu%C3%A8lh , etc

Uma lista completa se encontra aqui.

Ou seja, não é que os franceses ou alemães, etc usam uma só língua na Wikipédia... E olhem que isso não quer dizer que esses que escrevem na Wikipédia em língua minoritária(ou dialeto) não dominam também o padrão do país! Por enquanto que os brasileiros nem os portugueses não dominam a língua do outro e nem a escrevem!

Para mim, melhor uma Wikipédia em BRASILEIRO(escrita por brasileiros) e outra em PORTUGUÊS(escrita por portugueses) . Isso não implicaria em dizer que eu como brasileiro não pudesse contribuir na Wikipédia em português como poderia contribuir na de inglês, francês, polonês, etc


----------



## Fameneghra

Denis555 said:


> Ou seja, não é que os franceses ou alemães, etc usam uma só língua na Wikipédia... E olhem que isso não quer dizer que esses que escrevem na Wikipédia em língua minoritária(ou dialeto) não dominam também o padrão do país! Por enquanto que os brasileiros nem os portugueses não dominam a língua do outro e nem a escrevem!
> 
> Para mim, melhor uma Wikipédia em BRASILEIRO(escrita por brasileiros) e outra em PORTUGUÊS(escrita por portugueses) . Isso não implicaria em dizer que eu como brasileiro não pudesse contribuir na Wikipédia em português como poderia contribuir na de inglês, francês, polonês, etc



 Olha, desculpa lá, eu pensava os brasileiros falavam PORTUGUÊS, mas se tu falas uma língua singular chamada de “brasileiro”... e até que poderias contribuir em francês, inglês, polonês e até que em "português"! Espantoso mesmo, afinal polonês e português são quase o mesmo, é só tirar algumas letrinhas: po****ês. Hã....



Tás errado, meu, a maioria de alemães e franceses nada sabem dessas línguas que se falam só em dadas zonas (bilingues, o Brasil é um país bilingue português-brasileiro?) dos seus Estados... e que diferenciam das línguas estatais. O Occitano não é Francês, embora se fale no Sul da França, porque é uma língua diferente e de visitares a Occitania poderias dar com cartazes bilingues francês-occitano ou gente que fala só occitano (ou dialectos occitanos não compreensíveis entre eles) e não francês... ou gente que fala só francês mas não occitano. E diferente viver numa região ou país bilingue que falar uma variedade da mesma língua. Vocês não falam português, afinal? As wikipédias são por línguas e não por Estados, não interessa se a língua se fala apenas num vale, numa região, numa nação, num Estado, em dous Estados, em dez Estados, em vários continentes ou no mundo todo, morou?

Eles nunca fariam uma wikipédia para Suíço ou Austríaco ou Quebequês. Penso eu, não sei...


----------



## Denis555

O Brasil não é bilíngüe. No Brasil se fala apenas Português Brasileiro, que eu preferiria chamá-lo de apenas BRASILEIRO, para não confundir com o outro PORTUGUÊS que seria aquele de Portugal. Assim, acabariam os problemas de nomes de lugares, ortografia e principalmente de estrutura e expressões, pois assim um brasileiro leria uma artigo na Wikipédia, como ele leria uma revista como a VEJA, ISTOÉ, etc. 

Assim eu leria calmamente um artigo sobre a Groenlândia, sem ter que ver uma outra palavra que eu nem sabia que existia "Gronelândia" (Português PT).


----------



## ronanpoirier

Denis555 said:
			
		

> Assim eu leria calmamente um artigo sobre a Groenlândia, sem ter que ver uma outra palavra que eu nem sabia que existia "Gronelândia" (Português PT).


Mas assim aprendeste uma palavra nova. 

Acho que como já devem ter dito (preguiça de ler todo o tópico), o que precisamos é de uma maior integração Brasil - Portugal - Outros países lusofônicos.
E se o problema são palavras, ortografia, estrutura, etc, teríamos de ter um Wikipedia por regiões do Brasil, porque eu falo extremamente diferente de alguém dum estado do norte (e eu sei disso pois tenho dois amigos do Acre), por exemplo, apesar de estarmos sob as mesmas regras gramaticais.


----------



## Denis555

Não estamos falando de sotaque. Claro que há diferenças dentro do Brasil, mas essas não chegam nem aos pés daquelas que existem com Brasil/Portugal.

No Brasil, existe uma união lingüística principalmente porque temos o mesmo governo e principalmente por causa da televisão, sim, a televisão!

Mas tudo bem, sobre o português de Portugal, posso dizer que gosto de aprender novas línguas! 

Mas gostaria de ver a Wikipédia, escrita como no Brasil. Se tem Wikipédias em línguas que nem uma escrita padronizada têm, por que não podemos ver a nossa escrita e o nosso jeito de falar respeitados? Afinal somos 180 milhões de pessoas às quais são negadas essa chance.


----------



## ronanpoirier

"Pega a chinoca, monta no cavalo e desbrava essa
coxilha
Atravessa a Osvaldo Aranha e entra no parque
farropilha"

"Já escuto o gaiteiro puxando o fole
vai animando a gauderiada no bolicho"

Trechos de um rock muito famoso por aqui. Agora, qual capixaba, qual paraense, qual não-gaúcho falará assim? Até eu tenho de procurar no dicionário certos termos por não serem do meu conhecimento. Mas nem por isso existe um Wikipedia Gaúcho... apesar de existirem inúmeros dicionários com expressões gaúchas. Assim como deve ter algum com expressões usadas somente em Portugal.



			
				Denis555 said:
			
		

> Afinal somos 180 milhões de pessoas às quais são negadas essa chance.


Huuum... desses 180 milhões, quantos têm acesso à internet? Sem contar que, na minha opinião, tem mais artigos escritos por brasileiros de que por portugueses. E não vejo nenhum portugues reclamando.. (bem, se tiver, está nos outros tópicos que eu não li).


----------



## Denis555

Repito o que tinha postado anteriormente:

Na própria Wikipédia tem discurssões nesse sentido. Olhem só o que disse um português lá:

_"Já todos sabemos os prós e contras de haver apenas uma forma de português na wikipedia, onde uns escrevem usando português europeu e outros usando português brasileiro. Mas pessoalmente estou farto. Como falante de português europeu, acho que tenho o direito de encontrar artigos na minha língua tal como a reconheço, e não artigos sobre "Iugoslávia", "poloneses" e "israelenses". Utimamente só uso a wikipedia em inglês porque se opto pela versão portuguesa já sei que vou encontrar um dialecto que não é o meu e não tenho qualquer prazer na leitura. Certo que se pode argumentar que há apenas pequenas variações entre as formas escritas de português europeu e brasileiro, e que qualquer falante de português consegue compreender tudo. Eu também compreendo espanhol, galego, etc e também consigo ler artigos nessas línguas, mas elas continuam a não ser a minha língua. Tal como o brasileiro também não é. Por isso acho que já está na altura de criar duas variantes da Wikipédia em português. Ninguém fica a perder."_


----------



## jazyk

> Afinal somos 180 milhões de pessoas às quais são negadas essa chance.


E esta frase está em português ou em brasileiro? Não a reconheço em nenhuma das línguas, e olha que conheço bem as duas.


----------



## Fameneghra

Denis555 said:


> Na própria Wikipédia tem discurssões nesse sentido. Olhem só o que disse um português lá:



Bem, mas um dedo sozinho não faz mão, nem uma andorinha verão.


----------



## FranParis

Fameneghra said:


> Bem, mas um dedo sozinho não faz mão, nem uma andorinha verão.


 
Interessante. Cá por estes lados a andorinha faz a Primavera.


----------



## Denis555

jazyk said:


> E esta frase está em português ou em brasileiro? Não a reconheço em nenhuma das línguas, e olha que conheço bem as duas.


 
Jazyk, você tem razão. A frase está mal formulada.
O certo é o verbo ir para o singular:
Afinal somos 180 milhões de pessoas às quais é negada essa chance. 

No entanto, parabéns por conhecer tanto português _brasileiro_ quanto o _português_ de Portugal bem. Eu não tive essa sorte. São poucos os que têm esse mérito. Imagino até que você possa mudar de uma pronúncia pra outra sem nem mesmo perceber...


----------



## Denis555

Se não existe nenhum problema por que será que se fala de 2 portugueses? A Internet está cheia disso. Há 2 versões pra sites e softwares. Como por exemplo, o site do *eMule* que é um programa pra compartilhar arquivos, talvez a maioria daqui já ouviu falar ou já usa. Observem que tem versões em vários idiomas, é só ir clicando nas bandeirinha. Pra inglês, tem a bandeira da Inglaterra e sabemos todos que há vários países, como o poderoso EUA que usa essa língua, no entanto, só há uma bandeirinha, ou seja, uma versão basta. 
Com espanhol, é a mesma coisa; apenas a bandeira da Espanha. Com o francês, alemão, holandês(a história se repete, sabemos que existem mais de um país que fala francês, alemão ou holandês no mundo) mesmo assim, uma tradução basta. 

No nosso caso, tem a bandeirinha de Portugal e a do Brasil! Ou seja, será que somos especiais no mundo? Ou o mundo reconhece que Portugal fala uma outra língua que a nossa? Existem 2 línguas em questão português falado em Portugal (eles podem continuar com esse nome) e *BRASILEIRO* falado no Brasil!!!

Confiram agora o site!
http://www.emule-project.net/home/perl/general.cgi?l=30 

Não vamos fingir que não acontece nada...

Os lingüístas mostram isso!
Brazilians speak Brazilian:
http://www.brazzil.com/p47sep98.htm 



Falamos a língua portuguesa ou a língua brasileira?
http://cienciaecultura.bvs.br/pdf/cic/v57n2/a16v57n2.pdf



ENSINAR PORTUGUÊS OU ESTUDAR BRASILEIRO

http://paginas.terra.com.br/educacao/marcosbagno/art_ensinar_portugues.htm



CULTURA, IDENTIDADE E LÍNGUA NACIONAL
NO BRASIL: UMA UTOPIA?
http://www.apreis.org/docs/bresil/Cult_lang_bres_jBnardi_vp.pdf


Falamos o falso português? 
http://www.partes.com.br/ed40/educacao.asp 




*E pra quando vocês tiverrem mais tempo*  
Vejam também esses sites!:


http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S0104-93132002000100016&script=sci_arttext

http://www.filologia.org.br/ixcnlf/resumos/portugues%20brasileiro.htm

http://www.fpa.org.br/td/td46/td46_cultura3.htm

http://elirferrari.weblogger.terra.com.br/200503_elirferrari_arquivo.htm

http://www.cnr.com.br/novaalexandria/governo/info1/marcos.htm

http://www.lle.cce.ufsc.br/congresso/trabalhos_lingua/Greice%20de%20Nobrega%20e%20Sousa.doc

http://www.labeurb.unicamp.br/elb/portugues/lingua_oficial.htm

http://www.letras.ufmg.br/lourenco/banco/EH06.html

http://www.verbo21.com.br/arquivo/12ltx4.htm

http://www.parabolaeditorial.com.br/normamais.htm

http://www.viacomercial.com.br/entrevistas_03.aSP

http://www.prohpor.ufba.br/variantes.html

http://www.uefs.br/sitientibus/sitientibus_29_letras/o_erro_em_lingua_portuguesa.pdf

http://www.unb.br/abralin/index.php?id=8&boletim=25&tema=07


----------



## Lusitania

Denis555 said:


> Se não existe nenhum problema por que será que se fala de 2 portugueses?


 
Não se fala de dois... fala-se de uma comunidade lusófona que envolvem vários países: Angola, Moçambique, São Tomé, Brasil, Portugal, Cabo Verde, etc..

Depois dentro de cada país há variantes e dialectos, só em Cabo Verde existem umas 9 variantes de crioulo. Em Portugal, as pessoas do sul não falam como as do norte, só o sotaque é completamente diferente. Sempre que aparecem reportagens na tv sobre os Açores é frequente serem legendadas, o sotaque é tão cerrado que quase não se entende nada. No arquipélago da Madeira também. Existe uma segunda língua oficial, o Mirandês. 
Ainda hoje fiz um download de um software que vinha em brasileiro (depois de ter lido as suas mensagens tenho sempre atenção a esses pormenores)

Por mim, tanto faz dizer português brasileiro ou brasileiro, costumo mesmo dizer brasileiro. Agora esse português que comentou no wikipedia, deve ser um daqueles imperialistas ou nacionalistas emperdenidos (por vezes xenofobia pura) que infelizmente andam por aí. A meu ver, pessoas assim constituem um mau exemplo, mas como vivemos em democracia, cada um diz o que entende.

Eu não acho que o português deva ser uma língua uniformizada, agrada-me a diversidade e penso que por isso existe tanta gente com vontade de aprender português e também o espanhol.

Por exemplo, já tive professores de espanhol que eram galegos, castelhanos, catalães e agora tenho um argentino. Acho muito interessante porque todos eles sabem explicar as diferenças dentro da língua. Espero que os professores de Português, sejam de onde forem que saibam explicar essa diversidade que a meu ver é uma riqueza.

Desculpem os erros e a pontuação mas hoje estou mesmo cansada. 

Um abraço a todos e a todas


----------



## Pedrovski

Dado que o "W" e o "K", pelo menos oficialmente, não existem na língua Portuguesa, não se devia chamar algo como Uiquipédia?


----------



## uchi.m

Pedrovski said:


> Dado que o "W" e o "K", pelo menos oficialmente, não existem na língua Portuguesa, não se devia chamar algo como Uiquipédia?



Já vi gente dizer _uí-qui-pídia_. Acho que era para rimar com _(multi)mídia_...
Esses brasileiros da área de informática adoram abrasileirar o inglês.


----------



## kurumin

A Wikipedia não deixa de ser uma grande piada.
Uma enciclopédia sem revisores, sem qualquer controle...Cada um pode rabiscar o que quiser...Assim não dá.
Por enquanto, fico com a Encliclopédia Encarta, em sua versão 
brasileira, do ano 2002.


----------



## edupa

Denis555 said:


> Se não existe nenhum problema por que será que se fala de 2 portugueses? A Internet está cheia disso. Há 2 versões pra sites e softwares. Como por exemplo, o site do *eMule* que é um programa pra compartilhar arquivos, talvez a maioria daqui já ouviu falar ou já usa. Observem que tem versões em vários idiomas, é só ir clicando nas bandeirinha. Pra inglês, tem a bandeira da Inglaterra e sabemos todos que há vários países, como o poderoso EUA que usa essa língua, no entanto, só há uma bandeirinha, ou seja, uma versão basta.
> Com espanhol, é a mesma coisa; apenas a bandeira da Espanha. Com o francês, alemão, holandês(a história se repete, sabemos que existem mais de um país que fala francês, alemão ou holandês no mundo) mesmo assim, uma tradução basta.
> 
> No nosso caso, tem a bandeirinha de Portugal e a do Brasil! Ou seja, será que somos especiais no mundo? Ou o mundo reconhece que Portugal fala uma outra língua que a nossa? Existem 2 línguas em questão português falado em Portugal (eles podem continuar com esse nome) e *BRASILEIRO* falado no Brasil!!!
> 
> Confiram agora o site!
> http://www.emule-project.net/home/perl/general.cgi?l=30
> 
> Não vamos fingir que não acontece nada...
> 
> Os lingüístas mostram isso!
> Brazilians speak Brazilian:
> http://www.brazzil.com/p47sep98.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Falamos a língua portuguesa ou a língua brasileira?
> http://cienciaecultura.bvs.br/pdf/cic/v57n2/a16v57n2.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ENSINAR PORTUGUÊS OU ESTUDAR BRASILEIRO
> 
> http://paginas.terra.com.br/educacao/marcosbagno/art_ensinar_portugues.htm
> 
> 
> 
> CULTURA, IDENTIDADE E LÍNGUA NACIONAL
> NO BRASIL: UMA UTOPIA?
> http://www.apreis.org/docs/bresil/Cult_lang_bres_jBnardi_vp.pdf
> 
> 
> Falamos o falso português?
> http://www.partes.com.br/ed40/educacao.asp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *E pra quando vocês tiverrem mais tempo*
> Vejam também esses sites!:
> 
> 
> http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S0104-93132002000100016&script=sci_arttext
> 
> http://www.filologia.org.br/ixcnlf/resumos/portugues%20brasileiro.htm
> 
> http://www.fpa.org.br/td/td46/td46_cultura3.htm
> 
> http://elirferrari.weblogger.terra.com.br/200503_elirferrari_arquivo.htm
> 
> http://www.cnr.com.br/novaalexandria/governo/info1/marcos.htm
> 
> http://www.lle.cce.ufsc.br/congresso/trabalhos_lingua/Greice%20de%20Nobrega%20e%20Sousa.doc
> 
> http://www.labeurb.unicamp.br/elb/portugues/lingua_oficial.htm
> 
> http://www.letras.ufmg.br/lourenco/banco/EH06.html
> 
> http://www.verbo21.com.br/arquivo/12ltx4.htm
> 
> http://www.parabolaeditorial.com.br/normamais.htm
> 
> http://www.viacomercial.com.br/entrevistas_03.aSP
> 
> http://www.prohpor.ufba.br/variantes.html
> 
> http://www.uefs.br/sitientibus/sitientibus_29_letras/o_erro_em_lingua_portuguesa.pdf
> 
> [URL]http://www.unb.br/abralin/index.php?id=8&boletim=25&tema=07[/URL]


 


Acho que você usou argumentos bem convincentes, Dennis. Concordo muito com você.

Quero ponderar sobre o assunto, mas tendo a ser a favor da divisão dos "portugueses" no Wikipedia e acho falacioso o argumento contra a divisão baseando-se em comparações com dialetos do português (como o açoriano etc).

Ora, a gente está falando de uma língua nativa a mais de 180 milhões de pessoas e querem compará-la, em termos de representatividade, com dialetos com número infinitamente menor de falantes! Acho que não é por aí.

Mas também não se trata de rancor ou coisa parecida. Tampouco, acho eu, devemos sentir pena pela divisão. Trata-se apenas de um olhar objetivo para a questão. Só isso.

Abraços!


----------



## Alentugano

edupa said:


> Acho que você usou argumentos bem convincentes, Dennis. Concordo muito com você.
> 
> Quero ponderar sobre o assunto, mas tendo a ser a favor da divisão dos "portugueses" no Wikipedia e acho falacioso o argumento contra a divisão baseando-se em comparações com dialetos do português (como o açoriano etc).
> 
> Ora, a gente está falando de uma língua nativa a mais de 180 milhões de pessoas e querem compará-la, em termos de representatividade, com dialetos com número infinitamente menor de falantes! Acho que não é por aí.
> 
> Mas também não se trata de rancor ou coisa parecida. Tampouco, acho eu, devemos sentir pena pela divisão. Trata-se apenas de um olhar objetivo para a questão. Só isso.
> 
> Abraços!



Acho este tipo de "separatismos" algo perigoso. Daí até começarem a achar que os lusitanos e os brasileiros também deveriam estar separados em fóruns como este, é um pequeno passo. E a acontecer isso, será que não ficaríamos todos a perder?


----------



## edupa

Alentugano said:


> Acho este tipo de "separatismos" algo perigoso. Daí até começarem a achar que os lusitanos e os brasileiros também deveriam estar separados em fóruns como este, é um pequeno passo. E a acontecer isso, será que não ficaríamos todos a perder?


 

Existem fóruns de español/inglês e outras línguas várias. 

O fato de as línguas serem diferentes não significa em absoluto que os falantes não se admiram, se respeitam ou se interessam uns pelos outros.

Abraços!


----------



## Alentugano

edupa said:


> Existem fóruns de español/inglês e outras línguas várias.
> 
> O fato de as línguas serem diferentes não significa em absoluto que os falantes não se admiram, se respeitam ou se interessam uns pelos outros.
> 
> Abraços!



Falo por mim, eu tenho aprendido muito de português tanto com os colegas portugueses deste fórum quanto com os colegas brasileiros. Claro que há diferenças e ainda bem. Isso só torna a língua mais rica e interessante. Não vejo como a perda dessa troca directa de conhecimento possa ser benéfica.  A língua portuguesa pode, ao menos por enquanto, abarcar essas duas variedades dentro de si. 
Enfim, é apenas a minha opinião.
Abraços.


----------



## Pedrovski

Epa pessoal mudei o Português para quarto lugar no ranking das línguas por falantes nativos, no Wiki Inglês. Há um árabe a tentar reverter as minhas mudanças, mas já pedi a ajuda de um administrador para que a situação se normalize.


----------



## Outsider

De vez em quando mudam esse número, mas repare que convém ter uma fonte para justificar a mudança, senão ela é anulada. De qualquer forma, estas coisas são difíceis de medir. Diferentes métodos podem levar a respostas diferentes.


----------



## Pedrovski

Outsider said:


> De vez em quando mudam esse número, mas repare que convém ter uma fonte para justificar a mudança, senão ela é anulada. De qualquer forma, estas coisas são difíceis de medir. Diferentes métodos podem levar a respostas diferentes.




Eu justifiquei as minhas alterações. Há muitas variantes de árabe que não são mutuamente inteligíveis. O mesmo aplica-se ao Hindi. Mas é verdade, depende da forma como se medir, e ninguém sabe ao certo se há mais falantes nativos de inglês ou de espanhol.


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Denis555 said:


> Repito o que tinha postado anteriormente:
> 
> Na própria Wikipédia tem discurssões nesse sentido. Olhem só o que disse um português lá:
> 
> _"Já todos sabemos os prós e contras de haver apenas uma forma de português na wikipedia, onde uns escrevem usando português europeu e outros usando português brasileiro. Mas pessoalmente estou farto. Como falante de português europeu, acho que tenho o direito de encontrar artigos na minha língua tal como a reconheço, e não artigos sobre "Iugoslávia", "poloneses" e "israelenses". Utimamente só uso a wikipedia em inglês porque se opto pela versão portuguesa já sei que vou encontrar um dialecto que não é o meu e não tenho qualquer prazer na leitura. Certo que se pode argumentar que há apenas pequenas variações entre as formas escritas de português europeu e brasileiro, e que qualquer falante de português consegue compreender tudo. Eu também compreendo espanhol, galego, etc e também consigo ler artigos nessas línguas, mas elas continuam a não ser a minha língua. Tal como o brasileiro também não é. Por isso acho que já está na altura de criar duas variantes da Wikipédia em português. Ninguém fica a perder."_


 

Quem escreveu esse texto *não é português*.
Nós não dizemos "poloneses, nem israelenses" mas entendemos bem. Desde criança li o tio Patinhas e fiquei  a conhecer as palavras tipicamente brasileiras. Sei o que quer dizer "bravante" graças ao "huguinho e Luizinho"

Dizemos: povo polaco e lingua polaca... Israelita, natural de Israel, mas não precisamos de contratar um tradutor ao ler ou ouvir "poloneses". 

Nenhum português NUNCA escreveria isso porque percebe tudo ou quase tudo o que no Brasil escreve, fala e canta. 

Há apoio de entidades oficiais de portuguesas, na divulgação da cultura brasileira em Portugal.
Actores, cantores... tantos que vêm trabalhar  Portugal, e voltam várias vezes. É por isso que o sotaque brasileiro nos é familiar desde crianças.


----------

